# UK Peptide Suppliers



## latblaster

I know of 2, one sells AAS, but is the other any good? Or does anyone have any suggestions, within reason!


----------



## Mitch.

I know of one that also sells AAS but it seems like they are cheaper chinese peptides.

If I were to buy peptides I'd probably use Southern Research peptides. More expensive (and not UK based) but you get what you pay for.


----------



## latblaster

Thanks. I'll give them a go.


----------



## nostalgia

Hello,

I also wonder if there is a legit seller of peptides in UK/Europe. My packages got taken by the customs when I bought it from the US.

Anyone here can tell me a legit site?

VERY MUCH NEEDED.

Thanks!


----------



## Kalliste73

****** is G2G, mates!

maybe china sh1t, def NOT like US made peptides but it's legit ;-)

i am waiting to try peptides from discount-peptides and anajuice, they are on the way ;-)


----------



## Wlkir100

Well, I am also interrested in a supplier, which is located in UK, since shipping to countries like germany, does only work from eu and not from overseas (controls).


----------



## meg72

...me too...


----------



## latblaster

The question has already been answered. See earlier post.


----------



## meg72

Yeah, Kalliste is great!! :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

Guys you know the rules don't post up sites that sell steroids as it will be deleted nd you will be banned


----------



## David2012

melanotan magic

sell melanotan and all sorts of muscle building peptides


----------



## nostalgia

I can't order from the US anymore. Custom is crazy here. What about www.peptides-direct.com?


----------



## David2012

no idea the prices of any peptides never bought or used them

was just giving the OP somewhere in the UK that sells peptides


----------



## Ragingagain

yeah does anyone know any place as cheap as tash? im not too fussed if its chinese as long as its cheap?


----------



## Kalliste73

Yeah Bob,

i will start tomorrow with CJC1295 NO DAC and GHRP6 from DISCOUNT-PEPTIDES, i am a bit worried anyway, so cheap chemicals = HIGH RISK of injecting some chinese rat's urine sh1t !!

i will be your guinea pig, i hope you send me flowers if i will die 

(ps. DICOUNT seems to mess with shipping and the other half of my order is now in another country!!! or maybe just a wrong tracking code, i dunno..)



TheBob said:


> Kalliste might post feedback shortly on discount peptides


----------



## Kalliste73

ehehe 

trop bonne, Meg ;-)



meg72 said:


> Yeah, Kalliste is great!! :thumbup1:


----------



## meg72

Kalliste said:


> ehehe
> 
> trop bonne, Meg ;-)


Pas de quoi...


----------



## ReRaise

For any UK buyers, I currently have some US made peptides on ebay from US peptide supply: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130663744373

(If I'm not allowed to post that link please someone let me know)


----------



## David2012

any melanotan ?


----------



## ReRaise

David2012 said:


> any melanotan ?


Not at the mo mate.


----------



## meg72

Kalliste said:


> Yeah Bob,
> 
> i will start tomorrow with CJC1295 NO DAC and GHRP6 from DISCOUNT-PEPTIDES, i am a bit worried anyway, so cheap chemicals = HIGH RISK of injecting some chinese rat's urine sh1t !!
> 
> i will be your guinea pig, i hope you send me flowers if i will die
> 
> (ps. DICOUNT seems to mess with shipping and the other half of my order is now in another country!!! or maybe just a wrong tracking code, i dunno..)


...be careful with that ****, Kalliste!


----------



## Kalliste73

wee Paisàààà 



Martor said:


> Niente fiori, solo opere di bene
> 
> Scherzi a parte, buona fortuna con il tuo esperimento and keep all us posted
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> Marco


----------



## Kalliste73

ehehe ohhh yessir!





TheBob said:


> Dude it's all for the greater good lol


----------



## Kalliste73

Ok Guys,

this morning i pinned with CJC1295 NO DAC + GHRP6 from Dicount Peptides (100mcg + 125mcg) and it did NOTHING for me.

ABSOLUTLY NOTHING.

No special sides, no headache, no hunger, nothing.

i just had to "deload" so i ran to the toilet, i hope it was not mannitol in it! 

(ok i had a decent dinner, yesterday evening)

Actually, i have to say that yesterday i felt really BAD (lower back pain, tired, allergy simptoms were ****ing me etc..) so i forgot to mix the vials and put them in refrigerator sooooo it's possible that tomorrow i will have more Luck with this.

I will inform you all.

Honestly, best Uk based reseller until now in my opinion is the one you cannot write down the name on the forum.

It REALLY works!

;-)


----------



## meg72

Kalliste said:


> Ok Guys,
> 
> this morning i pinned with CJC1295 NO DAC + GHRP6 from Dicount Peptides (100mcg + 125mcg) and it did NOTHING for me.
> 
> ABSOLUTLY NOTHING.
> 
> No special sides, no headache, no hunger, nothing.
> 
> i just had to "deload" so i ran to the toilet, i hope it was not mannitol in it!
> 
> (ok i had a decent dinner, yesterday evening)
> 
> Actually, i have to say that yesterday i felt really BAD (lower back pain, tired, allergy simptoms were ****ing me etc..) so i forgot to mix the vials and put them in refrigerator sooooo it's possible that tomorrow i will have more Luck with this.
> 
> I will inform you all.
> 
> Honestly, best Uk based reseller until now in my opinion is the one you cannot write down the name on the forum.
> 
> It REALLY works!
> 
> ;-)


Too bad Kallliste... :crying:

Yesterday I made a test order with "EUROPATAN"...I guess they cheated me 250 Euros, because the payment was charged in my credit card account, but the order was not completed!!! I tried to contact ther customer service, and no answer at all. I am really upset!!! :cursing:


----------



## 3752

Guys DO NOT put up personnel emails to share sources it is not allowed, you can put up sites that just sell peptides as at the moment it is legal so we can only assume if you want to talk privatly you want a source for something else.


----------



## Kalliste73

Too bad for you Meg!!

that's why i do not use credit card payment (remeber i wrote you in email) i am sorry.

and EUROPATAN was rated NOT good from Chris on his forum, you told me...

Try to have your money back!!!



meg72 said:


> Too bad Kallliste... :crying:
> 
> Yesterday I made a test order with "EUROPATAN"...I guess they cheated me 250 Euros, because the payment was charged in my credit card account, but the order was not completed!!! I tried to contact ther customer service, and no answer at all. I am really upset!!! :cursing:


----------



## Kalliste73

No problem, Boss, no problem.



it's just we do not have persona message to share informations, just this 



Pscarb said:


> Guys DO NOT put up personnel emails to share sources it is not allowed, you can put up sites that just sell peptides as at the moment it is legal so we can only assume if you want to talk privatly you want a source for something else.


----------



## 3752

Kalliste said:


> No problem, Boss, no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> it's just we do not have persona message to share informations, just this


thats my point what info do you need to share that cannot be shared in this thread??


----------



## Kalliste73

maybe about reseller you cannot write down here...


----------



## engllishboy

meg72 said:


> Too bad Kallliste... :crying:
> 
> Yesterday I made a test order with "EUROPATAN"...I guess they cheated me 250 Euros, because the payment was charged in my credit card account, but the order was not completed!!! I tried to contact ther customer service, and no answer at all. I am really upset!!! :cursing:


Phone your CreditCard supplier and get a chargeback started.


----------



## Kalliste73

*** Service Message ***

this was answered to me from a UK reseller whom i cannot write down name here:

*Slight delays this week due to heightened police activity over the*

*
crack down period.*


----------



## 3752

Kalliste said:


> maybe about reseller you cannot write down here...


exactly the reason you cannot do it, if you are not allowed to mention these sites then you cannot give out personnel details to discuss these sites......


----------



## Kalliste73

ROGER.

;-)



Pscarb said:


> exactly the reason you cannot do it, if you are not allowed to mention these sites then you cannot give out personnel details to discuss these sites......


----------



## latblaster

Keep us posted on your findings* Kalliste*.


----------



## Kalliste73

Sure, mate ;-)



latblaster said:


> Keep us posted on your findings* Kalliste*.


----------



## nostalgia

I'm interested in your report, too. 

By the way, does anyone know how I can find out if the import of GHRP-6 in my country (Germany) is legal?

I have searched on the internet for hours and I can't find any article about it. I only know that MOD GRF is illegal to import.


----------



## Kalliste73

At the moment, here on the Forum, we are sure that in Italy and France and Sweden are prohibited:

HGH, IGF-1, CJC, GRF and derivates.

in a "grey area": all GHRPs at similia.

I do not know in Germany, mate.

maybe ask a lawyer if can help you to obtein the "black list" for your country. 



nostalgia said:


> I'm interested in your report, too.
> 
> By the way, does anyone know how I can find out if the import of GHRP-6 in my country (Germany) is legal?
> 
> I have searched on the internet for hours and I can't find any article about it. I only know that MOD GRF is illegal to import.


----------



## Kalliste73

ok Guys,

i have to add this:

after the first dose of CJC no dac + g6 in the morning (i mixed and pinned when peps were not yet settled and refrigerated) i added a secondo dose in the evening, after my boxe training (not good really, i am having a BAD lower back pain) and BOOM!!!

something happened!!!

I injected and after 3-4 minuts i started feeling warm..then HOTT! and my heart was so accelerated for 2 or 3 minutes with light tremors all over my body :OOO

i repeat, something happened inside myself just for 5 minuts, anyway.

after that... a light hunger, i started eating and after half dinner i was full!!!

very strange to me, really, under CJC DAC +G6 from "the one i cannot name here  " usually i was eating 4 times more!!

after 3hrs i was again slight hungry so i had a shake: 100g casein pro + white lean yoghurt 125g (0,1fat).

i went in bed, and i slept not so well, actually... i was feeling hot, maybe is not due to peptides, i do not know...in my city it's SOOOO hot these days...

this morning, another inject: again warm alla over me, not HOT anyway and slight dizziness just for 1 minut no more.

nothig else to report until now,

so is discount's peptides working??


----------



## Kalliste73

another positive note for discount-peptides folks:

they diveded my order into 2 shipping and second was lost somewhere in spain :OOO

asking for explanation, they sent me proof of correct address on the shipping with a photo so Royal Mail's mistake, this time!

Sergei (or better Sergio) the owner, wrote me right now they will send me again what RoyalMail lost.

that's a VERY good new for me and for you all, too.

let's see if this products are working, then!


----------



## ReRaise

If anyone in the UK is wanting US made Mod Grf I currently have some for sale on ebay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130663744373?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Kalliste73

i will look at it later, thanks 

sorry would you ship it overseas?



ReRaise said:


> If anyone in the UK is wanting US made Mod Grf I currently have some for sale on ebay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130663744373?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## methos

Kalliste said:


> ok Guys,
> 
> i have to add this:
> 
> after the first dose of CJC no dac + g6 in the morning (i mixed and pinned when peps were not yet settled and refrigerated) i added a secondo dose in the evening, after my boxe training (not good really, i am having a BAD lower back pain) and BOOM!!!
> 
> something happened!!!
> 
> I injected and after 3-4 minuts i started feeling warm..then HOTT! and my heart was so accelerated for 2 or 3 minutes with light tremors all over my body :OOO
> 
> i repeat, something happened inside myself just for 5 minuts, anyway.
> 
> after that... a light hunger, i started eating and after half dinner i was full!!!
> 
> very strange to me, really, under CJC DAC +G6 from "the one i cannot name here  " usually i was eating 4 times more!!
> 
> after 3hrs i was again slight hungry so i had a shake: 100g casein pro + white lean yoghurt 125g (0,1fat).
> 
> i went in bed, and i slept not so well, actually... i was feeling hot, maybe is not due to peptides, i do not know...in my city it's SOOOO hot these days...
> 
> this morning, another inject: again warm alla over me, not HOT anyway and slight dizziness just for 1 minut no more.
> 
> nothig else to report until now,
> 
> so is discount's peptides working??


sounds more like the sides I got from MT2


----------



## latblaster

ReRaise said:


> If anyone in the UK is wanting US made Mod Grf I currently have some for sale on ebay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130663744373?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Seems very cheap for US Peps...how come the price?


----------



## ReRaise

latblaster said:


> Seems very cheap for US Peps...how come the price?


Priced to sell mate that's all


----------



## Kalliste73

Really?

yeah it could be, an error or whatelse...

and this is happede to you everytime you were pinning MT2 ??

because i had this strong rush just once, not everytime.

and MT2 shouldn't give you a monster erection alla over the day?

i have not this...



methos said:


> sounds more like the sides I got from MT2


----------



## methos

It happened the first few times but gradually eased off. The very first time I took it I got a massive head rush and my heart was really racing badly. As to the hardon, definitely! I got major hardons the whole time I was taking the MT2. Was one of the good sides


----------



## methos

I think I misunderstood you first time reading. Yes with MT2 I did get the erections. If that's missing I'd probably agree its not MT2. They were very prominent whilst I was on it


----------



## Robbie

methos said:


> I think I misunderstood you first time reading. Yes with MT2 I did get the erections. If that's missing I'd probably agree its not MT2. They were very prominent whilst I was on it


I dont "suffer" with that side from my MT2...


----------



## expletive

I do "Up all night"

Could knock down buildings with it


----------



## Kalliste73

yeah, right then 

thanks mate!



methos said:


> I think I misunderstood you first time reading. Yes with MT2 I did get the erections. If that's missing I'd probably agree its not MT2. They were very prominent whilst I was on it


----------



## methos

Robbie said:


> I dont "suffer" with that side from my MT2...


Do you not? That's the worst/best side when I'm on it. Find the hot flushes and heart palpitations ease off within days but the erections last throughout the cycle. And generally come at the most inappropriate times lol


----------



## Kalliste73

ahahhah


----------



## nostalgia

Hey Kalliste, did you already receive the order of the other company you bought from? If so, will you give a report about it?


----------



## Kalliste73

i received peptides from "UNNAMED" first time and they were good, luckly.

after i received peptides from DICOUNT-PEPTIDES and i am using them since 3 days and they are doing nothing for me.

i ordered other peps from other sources but i am still waiting for them.

last but not least,

i placed a second order to "UNNAMED" and that s0n 0f a b*tch took my money and did not ship what i ordered!!!

i am still waiting the second half of my order from DISCOUNT-PEPTIDES, they had not fragment in stock past week.

and that's all folks!!!


----------



## nostalgia

Thanks for the info Kalliste! It's a pity that they aren't working for you because I am also looking for a legit UK seller for Mod GRF because customs ****s me if I order it from outside of Europe.

Has anyone tried peptides-direct? They claim to offer good quality peptides from China.


----------



## Kalliste73

you can try DRS labs from UK, they sell quality china peptides too 

me and martor placed orders just to try.

peptides-direct seems G2G but no personal experiences 



nostalgia said:


> Thanks for the info Kalliste! It's a pity that they aren't working for you because I am also looking for a legit UK seller for Mod GRF because customs ****s me if I order it from outside of Europe.
> 
> Has anyone tried peptides-direct? They claim to offer good quality peptides from China.


----------



## nostalgia

Hey, what's DRS? Could you give me the site, please?

Never mind, I think I found it.


----------



## nostalgia

Alright, I am about to place an order from DRS labs. Kalliste, did the peptides of DRS work well for you? If so, I gonna order a few vials.


----------



## Kalliste73

Nostalgia,

if you reade my previous message you can understand i just place and order (and martor too)

so no feedbacks until now, i am sorry 



nostalgia said:


> Alright, I am about to place an order from DRS labs. Kalliste, did the peptides of DRS work well for you? If so, I gonna order a few vials.


----------



## latblaster

Hey* Kalliste* just seen your post on that US site. Have sent you a friend request on there.


----------



## Kalliste73

ABman? is that you? anyway i accepted it 



latblaster said:


> Hey* Kalliste* just seen your post on that US site. Have sent you a friend request on there.


----------



## latblaster

Yes it is mate!


----------



## Kalliste73

Personal update:

so after "unnamed.co.uk" peptides for 2 weeks (VEEERRY GOOD, INDEED!) i was 1 week on discount-peptides' peps and i felt nothing at all,

now, this morning i used for the very first time a GHRP-2 from "unnamed_n°2.co.uk" and i had no special feelings.

waiting for DRS's peps to come


----------



## m575

If you can't name the sites for whatever reason then is there really any point doing a write up or review on their peptides? Lol


----------



## Kalliste73

yessir.

just to compare different reseller.

i am sponsoring noone of them, i just wanna share the situation where a i am 



m575 said:


> If you can't name the sites for whatever reason then is there really any point doing a write up or review on their peptides? Lol


----------



## latblaster

Well I've got a fairly good idea who 'unamed.co.uk' is...


----------



## Kalliste73

yeah,

mine "unnamed" are two, actually mate 

AND we CANNOT write about them 



latblaster said:


> Well I've got a fairly good idea who 'unamed.co.uk' is...


----------



## latblaster

Can you let me know on the other site? Cheers!


----------



## 3752

Kalliste if you are going to run a review of how you are with peptides then start a log please as this thread is about UK suppliers although you are detailing your experiences it should not be a full run through in this thread, i agree with m575 you obviously cannot name the sites so don't refer to them as that in its self raises the question......


----------



## Kalliste73

acknowledged, Sir.

;-)



Pscarb said:


> Kalliste if you are going to run a review of how you are with peptides then start a log please as this thread is about UK suppliers although you are detailing your experiences it should not be a full run through in this thread, i agree with m575 you obviously cannot name the sites so don't refer to them as that in its self raises the question......


----------



## m575

I thought the point of reviews was to let others know od your experience with a product to help others who are thinking of using it. Pointless if the source cannot be discussed.


----------



## Kalliste73

yeah that's right,

because topic is about sources.

Actually i was talking about my own personal experience about products not sources.

and Paul, obviusly, reminded me i was walking another way.

I was off topic, it's true.


----------



## valleygater

Are there any that can be mentioned? I've used Tom's over the last month and loved the stuff would just be easier to get it from a UK site. I've found a few but see no reviews what so ever which is never good.


----------



## latblaster

valleygater said:


> Are there any that can be mentioned? I've used Tom's over the last month and loved the stuff would just be easier to get it from a UK site. I've found a few but see no reviews what so ever which is never good.


I've tried DRS (uk supplier) but they don't come anywhere near to Toms'. But yea I agree it'd be a bit easier.


----------



## dusher

valleygater said:


> Are there any that can be mentioned? I've used Tom's over the last month and loved the stuff would just be easier to get it from a UK site. I've found a few but see no reviews what so ever which is never good.


Ive used SRC but currently using peps from www.peptidesuk.co.uk. Have to say they don't feel as strong, but still very good. Half the price as well which can make a hell of a difference.



latblaster said:


> I've tried DRS (uk supplier) but they don't come anywhere near to Toms'. But yea I agree it'd be a bit easier.


Heard bad things about theres, have you tried their HCG?


----------



## latblaster

Yea I've tried DRS Hcg & it seems ok, but then I've never used Hcg before couple of other members said it's ok though. @dusher

There peps gave me a blinding headache.


----------



## valleygater

dusher said:


> Ive used SRC but currently using peps from www.peptidesuk.co.uk. Have to say they don't feel as strong, but still very good. Half the price as well which can make a hell of a difference.


I've been looking at them and thought might be worth a punt, just as a test, I agree wits PsCarb on the other thread just bought a load of growth so not exactly flush so save a bit for a few months would help. To be fair I rate the peps above growth, so in the new year I will be onto Tom's


----------



## dusher

latblaster said:


> Yea I've tried DRS Hcg & it seems ok, but then I've never used Hcg before couple of other members said it's ok though. @dusher
> 
> There peps gave me a blinding headache.


Theres a bloke in my gym, mostly does boxing, hes using their peptides and has put on over a stone and his lifts have went up massively. Only using GHRP2 as well. Hes who told me about them in the first place. Was using cheap chinese befor that. Then tried SRC and others but went back to peptidesuk.



valleygater said:


> I've been looking at them and thought might be worth a punt, just as a test, I agree wits PsCarb on the other thread just bought a load of growth so not exactly flush so save a bit for a few months would help. To be fair I rate the peps above growth, so in the new year I will be onto Tom's


Im in the same boat mate. Only using them before bed and weekends on top of GH. Got GHRP6 sitting there in case I want that hunger increase too.


----------



## Goldigger

I've just noticed DRS have TB-500 for a low price...

Anyone used it from them? I'm guessing its crap for the price their asking..


----------



## latblaster

Goldigger said:


> I've just noticed DRS have TB-500 for a low price...
> 
> Anyone used it from them? I'm guessing its crap for the price their asking..


I've seen it on other sites for around $200 so I think it prolly isn't the best from them.

But is TB500 any good, it makes lots of claims?


----------



## Goldigger

latblaster said:


> I've seen it on other sites for around $200 so I think it prolly isn't the best from them.
> 
> But is TB500 any good, it makes lots of claims?


It's not much dearer from SRC..but obviously UK orders don't have the risk of customs..

Paul used it for his shoulder and rated it...


----------



## BigAaronAlves

hctiM said:


> I know of one that also sells AAS but it seems like they are cheaper chinese peptides.
> 
> If I were to buy peptides I'd probably use Southern Research peptides. More expensive (and not UK based) but you get what you pay for.


Why are people allowed to mention peptide/serm websites but not aas websites. Not that I'd buy aas online


----------



## Goldigger

BigAaronAlves said:


> Why are people allowed to mention peptide/serm websites but not aas websites. Not that I'd buy aas online


Becuase they do not sell controlled/illegal drugs...?

(Im not sure what the status of serms are mind you)


----------



## ProteinPitstop

Serms/Peptides will be banned very soon with this goverment so stop talking about it so they don't find out!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Mark2021

Goldigger said:


> It's not much dearer from SRC..but obviously UK orders don't have the risk of customs..
> 
> Paul used it for his shoulder and rated it...


I ordered tb500 from src and it came no problems at all


----------



## dusher

Goldigger said:


> I've just noticed DRS have TB-500 for a low price...
> 
> Anyone used it from them? I'm guessing its crap for the price their asking..





latblaster said:


> I've seen it on other sites for around $200 so I think it prolly isn't the best from them.
> 
> But is TB500 any good, it makes lots of claims?


Was thinking about getting some for my knee. Anyone tried peptidesuk's?


----------



## dusher

ProteinPitstop said:


> Serms/Peptides will be banned very soon with this goverment so stop talking about it so they don't find out!!!!! :lol:


Your right to be fair. Look what happened to melanotan.


----------



## Terminus-

I have heard that a US supplier has promised UK distribution...

They also said they may have a discount code for new orders once they are up and running in a couple of weeks if anyone is interested please pm me and ill let you know when i do...


----------



## latblaster

Terminus- said:


> I have heard that a US supplier has promised UK distribution...
> 
> They also said they may have a discount code for new orders once they are up and running in a couple of weeks if anyone is interested please pm me and ill let you know when i do...


Oh yes...? And who is this then, as we are unable to pm you.


----------



## Goldigger

Terminus- said:


> I have heard that a US supplier has promised UK distribution...
> 
> They also said they may have a discount code for new orders once they are up and running in a couple of weeks if anyone is interested please pm me and ill let you know when i do...


 :spam: :ban:


----------



## Terminus-

Goldigger said:


> :spam: :ban:


w.t.h ???

Im new to the site and was unsure about posting sources in open forum...


----------



## Terminus-

latblaster said:


> Oh yes...? And who is this then, as we are unable to pm you.


If im allowed to say... its USPEPTIDESUPPLY.COM...


----------



## latblaster

Terminus- said:


> w.t.h ???
> 
> Im new to the site and was unsure about posting sources in open forum...


Because you sound like you have a connection with the company, & it seems so clandestine.


----------



## Terminus-

Fair enough...its just i been ordering from them for the past 18 months i have good relationship with them and they told me what i told you..thats all...was just trying to share info

My apologies....


----------



## Goldigger

Gotta laugh at the little pic on the bottom of the about us page...

Bet them 3 "docs" don't work for them...


----------



## Terminus-

Goldigger said:


> Gotta laugh at the little pic on the bottom of the about us page...
> 
> Bet them 3 "docs" don't work for them...
> 
> View attachment 98127


What....your telling me they not real doctors ???????????? :whistling:


----------



## Goldigger

Terminus- said:


> What....your telling me they not real doctors ???????????? :whistling:


They look like vets to be honest...


----------



## Terminus-

They can "spay" my two cats aswell then ??? ... :thumb:


----------



## latblaster

Makes me larf with alot of ads, they always have a representation of everybody in them.

Not saying that they shouldn't, because everyone has an equal voice, but it just seems to contrived sometimes.


----------



## Marinejacko

Well guys don't know if you have read about my friend setting up a website . We traweled the internet for weeks looking at the legality of the site and have decided to put it up . End of the day if it is asked to be took down then so be it . I do not have ANY ownership in the site but he is a good friend so yes I have some interest in his success but one thing i will say is... hes very dedicated to success and has ordered in the best quality PEPS from countries in the eu and us and will guarantee delivery in under 3 days and yes he is in the UK. I'm hoping the site will help a few guys out and at the end of the day I have used his peptides for years with great success.


----------



## Terminus-

Marinejacko said:


> Well guys don't know if you have read about my friend setting up a website . We traweled the internet for weeks looking at the legality of the site and have decided to put it up . End of the day if it is asked to be took down then so be it . I do not have ANY ownership in the site but he is a good friend so yes I have some interest in his success but one thing i will say is... hes very dedicated to success and has ordered in the best quality PEPS from countries in the eu and us and will guarantee delivery in under 3 days and yes he is in the UK. I'm hoping the site will help a few guys out and at the end of the day I have used his peptides for years with great success.


can i ask what the name of the site is ?

its ok found it other thread


----------



## methos

Can't find the other thread. Can someone post the name of the site or maybe PM me?


----------



## OJay

Me too


----------



## dusher

haha don't waste your energy looking.


----------



## Marinejacko

Dusher I dont know why youve got such a huge problem youve had alot to say about this website ... Hes just started for god sake and hes trying his best and im doing what i can to help him . His prices are going lower or in line with competitors and hes completely redesigning the website... and putting alot of good offers on if you dont like it when its done i suggest you contact me and il send you a free bottle of whatever you like so you can see the quality ... Im not having a go just hate to see it when people put others down when there just trying .


----------



## dusher

haha relax mate. Its a dog eat dog world and you seem like a puppy, that's all.

All I can say is good luck to you!


----------



## Marinejacko

Not even a puppy pal.... were just getting started but everyone starts somewhere  I want you lads to keep throwing suggestions comments ... good and bad when it goes up again what would you like to see on there ? what would help you all out ? products ? e.t.c whatever you lot tell me i will pass onto him and that will transgress into you lot getting what you want


----------



## thoon

Wlkir100 said:


> Well, I am also interrested in a supplier, which is located in UK, since shipping to countries like germany, does only work from eu and not from overseas (controls).


Not as easy now mate UK to EU is much more tightly controlled since the olympics


----------



## ken-guns

US Peptide Supply is now offering UK domestic... Great guys


----------



## Terminus-

ken-guns said:


> US Peptide Supply is now offering UK domestic... Great guys


They good to go ? as from when ???? i got my discount code but didnt know they had started uk distribution already...


----------



## latblaster

Are you two related in any way?


----------



## Goldigger

ken-guns said:


> US Peptide Supply is now offering UK domestic... Great guys


No TB-500...


----------



## Terminus-

not that i know of...

your very suspicious of me lat i done summat to upsett you ?

i explained and apologised earlier about my behaviour regarding uspeptide supply.

They are my personal supplier of choice i cannot help that... nothing more nothing less.... i will keep the code to myself and delete my posts if you wish


----------



## latblaster

Terminus- said:


> not that i know of...
> 
> your very suspicious of me lat i done summat to upsett you ?
> 
> i explained and apologised earlier about my behaviour regarding uspeptide supply.
> 
> They are my personal supplier of choice i cannot help that... nothing more nothing less.... i will keep the code to myself and delete my posts if you wish


Mate, I'm just winding you up, don't get upset!


----------



## ken-guns

Terminus- said:


> They good to go ? as from when ???? i got my discount code but didnt know they had started uk distribution already...


Just noticed it a few days ago...


----------



## Terminus-

latblaster said:


> Mate, I'm just winding you up, don't get upset!


not upsett mate just forums can be intimidating when your a newbie.... :crying: dont wanna get off on the wrong foot...no worries


----------



## Terminus-

ken-guns said:


> Just noticed it a few days ago...


sweet im heading over to have a look cheers bro...


----------



## Terminus-

latblaster said:


> Mate, I'm just winding you up, don't get upset!


thanks for the liked... now if i only knew what bein liked meant :confused1:


----------



## Terminus-

Terminus- said:


> thanks for the liked... now if i only knew what bein liked meant :confused1:


code they give me was uspeps15 anyway if any one interested...


----------



## latblaster

@Terminus-

Being 'liked' is a fun popularity contest, it sort of shows that you've said something that people on here like.


----------



## Terminus-

latblaster said:


> @Terminus-
> 
> Being 'liked' is a fun popularity contest, it sort of shows that you've said something that people on here like.


 thanks


----------



## latblaster

Terminus- said:


> thanks


And if you press the star on someones avi to the right of 'Blog this post' - try mine- it gives them reps; the green bars. Give mine a go mate  .


----------



## rbj1

Add Title


----------



## valleygater

Well I bought one of each GRF and GHRP 2 from UK Peptides, I have to say I found some different side effects to it than Tom's and I didnt get as hungry from it, but I have been slowing getting used to the feelings from the other stuff. Personally think it's good to go and will be ordering a months worth when they get it back in stock. Will see how I get on with that. If it's not up to it then will get back on Tom's


----------



## dusher

valleygater said:


> Well I bought one of each GRF and GHRP 2 from UK Peptides, I have to say I found some different side effects to it than Tom's and I didnt get as hungry from it, but I have been slowing getting used to the feelings from the other stuff. Personally think it's good to go and will be ordering a months worth when they get it back in stock. Will see how I get on with that. If it's not up to it then will get back on Tom's


from www.peptidesuk.co.uk mate? Thats exactly how I'd describe them. They are definitely gtg just not as strong as say SRC/Toms. I'm almost out of GHRP2 and Mod GRF now as well so waiting on them getting more back in.

Just started their TB500, sent me a free tshirt aswell :thumb:

Think I can feel it working already to be honest. Keep on getting pain in both knees when I train legs, get swelling etc. They are definitely getting better already. Very happy about this, so annoying having a niggling pain in them constantly.


----------



## valleygater

dusher said:


> from www.peptidesuk.co.uk mate?


Yep that's the one, i just bought one of each to test them, I would agree with the hunger thing, but I had a couple of diff sides as in my jaw ached and i got quite warm sort of a flush with it. I was going to ask them what others they are planning to get on there as peps are the way to go


----------



## dusher

valleygater said:


> Yep that's the one, i just bought one of each to test them, I would agree with the hunger thing, but I had a couple of diff sides as in my jaw ached and i got quite warm sort of a flush with it. I was going to ask them what others they are planning to get on there as peps are the way to go


Was a lad from my gym that put me onto them, swore by them. Put over a stone on and strength went right up. I think they effect some people better than others mind.

Just give them an email mate, I emailed them asking about TB500 and they said they would get it in stock for me. Was up within a couple of weeks, good service.

Last time I ordered from the USA I got hit with a massive customs charge, put me right off.


----------



## Goldigger

dusher said:


> from www.peptidesuk.co.uk mate? Thats exactly how I'd describe them. They are definitely gtg just not as strong as say SRC/Toms. I'm almost out of GHRP2 and Mod GRF now as well so waiting on them getting more back in.
> 
> Just started their TB500, sent me a free tshirt aswell :thumb:
> 
> Think I can feel it working already to be honest. Keep on getting pain in both knees when I train legs, get swelling etc. They are definitely getting better already. Very happy about this, so annoying having a niggling pain in them constantly.


Be interested to see the results..I have some injuries that don't want to get better..so considering tb500..

Will cost me a fortune to run 7mg a week from SRC for 6 weeks..


----------



## sl1ne

peptidesuk will have myo hmp, follistatin and ace-031 soon. i asked them for these and they told me that they will be added in the near future.


----------



## 3752

dusher said:


> from www.peptidesuk.co.uk mate? Thats exactly how I'd describe them. They are definitely gtg just not as strong as say SRC/Toms. I'm almost out of GHRP2 and Mod GRF now as well so waiting on them getting more back in.
> 
> Just started their TB500, sent me a free tshirt aswell :thumb:
> 
> Think I can feel it working already to be honest. Keep on getting pain in both knees when I train legs, get swelling etc. They are definitely getting better already. Very happy about this, so annoying having a niggling pain in them constantly.


if you find one brand not as strong(pure) as another why stick with the weaker one??


----------



## dusher

Goldigger said:


> Be interested to see the results..I have some injuries that don't want to get better..so considering tb500..
> 
> Will cost me a fortune to run 7mg a week from SRC for 6 weeks..


Well I'd recommend their TB500 mate. Let us know how you get on.



Pscarb said:


> if you find one brand not as strong(pure) as another why stick with the weaker one??


Like most people, I have to prioritize my money. Don't have the luxury of deep pockets otherwise Id be on pharma GH, toms peps, pharma AAS and eat massive amounts of top quality protein. I'm doing the best I can with what I have, I could imagine you can understand.


----------



## 3752

dusher said:


> Well I'd recommend their TB500 mate. Let us know how you get on.
> 
> Like most people, I have to prioritize my money. Don't have the luxury of deep pockets otherwise Id be on pharma GH, toms peps, pharma AAS and eat massive amounts of top quality protein. I'm doing the best I can with what I have, I could imagine you can understand.


Tom's peptides are not costly no where near the deep divide in cost generic and pharma GH is. yet to many use far too much rather than buy the best of one thing......i compete on saturday after my rebound all i will be using is GHRP/GHRH/pMGF no gear no synthetic GH nothing else the cost will be minimal

my point being if you are experiencing sides that are not normally associated with these peptides then why put them in your body? in general a GHRP is $25 from Tom a friend of mine gets his from a UK supplier for around £15 yet it is not as good and has to use more for the same effect, i asked him why he did not use Tom or SRC and he said cost until i pointed out to him in the long run he is not saving money.......

its not about having deep pockets its about what you put in your body.......like i said from what other have said (Not me) they are not as strong and get different sides that to me is a warning sign but it is your body.


----------



## Goldigger

Paul that's a hefty necklace you have on 

How long can TB-500 be left in the fridge reconstituted?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

Pscarb said:


> Tom's peptides are not costly no where near the deep divide in cost generic and pharma GH is. yet to many use far too much rather than buy the best of one thing......i compete on saturday after my rebound all i will be using is GHRP/GHRH/pMGF no gear no synthetic GH nothing else the cost will be minimal
> 
> my point being if you are experiencing sides that are not normally associated with these peptides then why put them in your body? in general a GHRP is $25 from Tom a friend of mine gets his from a UK supplier for around £15 yet it is not as good and has to use more for the same effect, i asked him why he did not use Tom or SRC and he said cost until i pointed out to him in the long run he is not saving money.......
> 
> its not about having deep pockets its about what you put in your body.......like i said from what other have said (Not me) they are not as strong and get different sides that to me is a warning sign but it is your body.


Little of topic paul but please can you give an outline how you would use the ghrp,GHRH and Pmgf, I know how to use the ghrps and ghrh but dont know much about the latter, Please can you go into detail about this or link me to a thread that does.

many thanks


----------



## latblaster

Like most people, I have to prioritize my money. Don't have the luxury of deep pockets otherwise Id be on pharma GH, toms peps, pharma AAS and eat massive amounts of top quality protein. I'm doing the best I can with what I have, I could imagine you can understand.


----------



## dusher

Pscarb said:


> Tom's peptides are not costly no where near the deep divide in cost generic and pharma GH is. yet to many use far too much rather than buy the best of one thing......i compete on saturday after my rebound all i will be using is GHRP/GHRH/pMGF no gear no synthetic GH nothing else the cost will be minimal
> 
> my point being if you are experiencing sides that are not normally associated with these peptides then why put them in your body? in general a GHRP is $25 from Tom a friend of mine gets his from a UK supplier for around £15 yet it is not as good and has to use more for the same effect, i asked him why he did not use Tom or SRC and he said cost until i pointed out to him in the long run he is not saving money.......
> 
> its not about having deep pockets its about what you put in your body.......like i said from what other have said (Not me) they are not as strong and get different sides that to me is a warning sign but it is your body.


Can totally understand where your coming from, the reason I tried SRC was because of their rep on these forums. But from my experience I found the difference in the effects didn't mirror the difference in cost.

I bought 10mg of GHRP2 and Mod GRF from SRC, cost around £160 delivered iirc then I got hit with a £25 customs charge. Took about 10 days to get here due to the delay at customs. So went back to peptidesuk, cost £90 delivered, came the next day. I found their peps to be good.

If Im feeling flush, and can wait, I will go back to SRC or even try toms.


----------



## dusher

latblaster said:


> Like most people, I have to prioritize my money. Don't have the luxury of deep pockets otherwise Id be on pharma GH, toms peps, pharma AAS and eat massive amounts of top quality protein. I'm doing the best I can with what I have, I could imagine you can understand.


I found that when using Toms' Peptides that 100mcg was 'too much' as they are so pure. In truth, I think the cost implication compared to £15 vial ones is minimal.

I would much rather pay more, & if I had to use less of a chemical that was being injected into my body, I want to use the best available. 

@dusher


----------



## Goldigger

andy911 said:


> i supple cheaper chinese peptides


Is that the new flexipeptide?


----------

